# will take in pigeons...



## dhill0n (Feb 15, 2008)

im located in nyc...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you tell us a bit more about yourself and your interest in pigeons? Also what kind of setup you have for housing and caring for them?
I have seen your posts in the other threads. Do be very careful in making sure that you are allowed to have pigeons where you live. If
they aren't allowed, you are going to have problems and a very sad situation to deal with regarding any birds you have acquired.

Terry


----------

